# Michelle Trachtenberg in Gossip Girl - Where are the jeans from?



## foxynats (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I love these jeans in this link >> 
http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/2008/04/02/michelle-trachtenberg-update/#comments 

I realise loads of people have slagged her off in that post, but personally i think she looks great, and i love how they are cut out at the front. 

Anyone know what brand they are? I need them, lol.

Thanks, Nat xxx


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, don't know about the jeans, but wtf is up with those comments? "She could lose 15lbs?" No wonder so many celebs have eating disorders, wow. That girl looks completely normal and healthy. Ugh, that just pissed me off.


----------



## Janice (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know what brand the jeans are, but I think they're seriously cute!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 13, 2008)

she looks great!! so grown upp and pretty. those ppl who left the comments that her theighs look big are ridiculouss.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL....I didn't even notice the comments until you guys mentioned them.  It's funny because when I first looked at the pics I thought, "oh, she's gained a little weight."  I just thought it in passing but wouldn't have commented on it.  It's funny to me that there is a site called the Skinny Website to discuss a celebrities' weight.  How weird?!?!  Anyway, I think it's just the style of the pant that makes her look a little thicker in the thighs.


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 25, 2008)

Those jeans look like the J Brand Split Bottom Pencil legs:


----------



## foxynats (May 8, 2008)

^^^^ 
Aww thanks for that honey, well i did some J Brand digging and they are deffo these pair:
J Brand Low Rise Ankle Cleavage in Tar Wash Style#014 @ Singer22

But i can't get them anywhere in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if any kind specktra people would like to do a CP... and i will also send any requested goodies over as a nice treat. Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## jilliandanica (May 8, 2008)

J BRAND Low Rise Ankle Cleavage in Tar at Revolve Clothing - Free Shipping!

Revolve Clothing ships to the UK =)


----------



## foxynats (May 8, 2008)

^^^ Aww thank you


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 8, 2008)

Those jeans are cute.  And she is not fat.

You should take a pic when you get your new jeans, those are totally adorable!


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 10, 2008)

I know this is not what the thread is about but... people need to get a grip on reality. It makes me sick to see such a beautiful, think girl called fat. That's why there are eating disorders. I think her needing to lose 15 lbs is a ridiculous notion. WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## funkychik02 (May 27, 2008)

Those jeans are amazing.


----------

